# Qld Xmas Swap Tasting Thread



## winkle (5/12/11)

Feel free to add any comments, best by etc.
I certianly won't be touching anything for the next 4 days or so <_< 

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Something lagerish I guess
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon (not attending only swapping sad.gif ) - Munich Helles
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## argon (5/12/11)

winkle said:


> Feel free to add any comments, best by etc.
> I certianly won't be touching anything for the next 4 days or so <_<
> 
> 1. DKS - German lager.
> ...


----------



## Florian (5/12/11)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year
8. Parks - Robust Porter
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## Parks (7/12/11)

1. DKS - German lager.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year
8. Parks - Robust Porter - READY TO DRINK!
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## DKS (7/12/11)

Tried a few already, louverly!

1. DKS - German Faux lager. Risk it now.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year
8. Parks - Robust Porter - READY TO DRINK!
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/12/11)

Tried a few already, louverly!

1. DKS - German Faux lager. Risk it now.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. In new bottles and CAPS
3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year
8. Parks - Robust Porter - READY TO DRINK!
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy - Good to drink now, bitterer than a mother-in-law sucking on a lemon
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
16.
17.


----------



## edschache (7/12/11)

I had to crack 4 already since it had a sticker instructing me to drink it now. Strong alcohol heat on opening but after a couple of minutes in the glass it tasted great. Will add photos and more of my opinionated notes later.

My beer (12) probably needs a bit of time before going in the fridge. I'll pop one in the fridge and crack it open early to give you guys a heads up on how far off I think it is and update the list.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/11)

1. DKS - German Faux lager. Risk it now.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. *Drink now*
3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo
6.
7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year
8. Parks - Robust Porter - READY TO DRINK!
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy - Good to drink now, bitterer than a mother-in-law sucking on a lemon
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss




I am still on a self impossed beer ban. But will put a few in the fridge for the weekend.


----------



## TidalPete (7/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am still on a self impossed beer ban. But will put a few in the fridge for the weekend.



As you all know, mine's the one marked "Drink Now"  
I'm like Brad & will have to wait for beer o'clock on Friday arvo.  

TP


----------



## paxx (7/12/11)

1. DKS - German Faux lager. Risk it now.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. Drink now
3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo - Good to drink now the fresher the better 
6.
7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year
8. Parks - Robust Porter - READY TO DRINK!
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy - Good to drink now, bitterer than a mother-in-law sucking on a lemon
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss


----------



## winkle (7/12/11)

TidalPete said:


> I'm like Brad & will have to wait for beer o'clock on Friday arvo.
> 
> TP



Me 3


----------



## edschache (7/12/11)

All right... I'll take one for the team and have one tonight and tell you all about it... number 5 since I started at 4.


----------



## Parks (7/12/11)

I took one for the team tonight.

I cracked TPs Vanilla Mocha Porter. Really vanilla with some coffee to begin with. Huge alcohol but balanced with the sweetness.

I thought it was a touch thin/watery toward the end but that was only a little bit (could have been the alcohol).

Very tasty (and a nice quick buzz on a Wednesday night).


----------



## edschache (7/12/11)

Parks said:


> I took one for the team tonight.
> 
> I cracked TPs Vanilla Mocha Porter. Really vanilla with some coffee to begin with. Huge alcohol but balanced with the sweetness.
> 
> ...



I found TP's porter very pleasant. Like I said early I was quite stunned by the alcohol warmth when I opened it and thought it would taste like rocket fuel but it was certainly drinkable for something I imagine is fairly heavy on the ABV. The flavour had me bordering on addicted by the end of the bottle. Even though it was a week night if there was a second bottle of this in my fridge I would have opened it. 

Paxx's APA was tonight's bottle. Nice appearance and decent carbonation but not what I was hoping for flavour wise. I think what I was smelling/tasting was diacetyl but could be way off the mark (if so please correct me, I'm here to learn). I guess I was expecting a brighter more refreshing taste rather than the comforting warm flavours and aroma that I found. Maybe my expectations of this beer were just wrong. Probably a good thing it was cold and raining during consumption to make it more appropriate.


----------



## edschache (8/12/11)

Jumped back to 3 tonight with Florian's Schwarzbier. Very drinkable, not too much body or bite just balanced and drinkable.. so much so I didn't get a photo. 

Having trouble limiting myself to one of these case swap beers a night with all the variety on offer. I can see myself becoming a case swap junkie, better get brewing so I've got some more beers to offer.


----------



## Parks (8/12/11)

I had Paxx's APA tonight. Thought it was perfect. Not too pronounced on the hop flavour, good bitterness, good malt, clean, great IMO.

I thought it had a bit more cascade-iness to it than amarillo. I have a photo will attach over the weekend.

Great session beer.


----------



## NickB (8/12/11)

1. DKS - German Faux lager. Risk it now.
2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. Drink now
3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now
4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter
5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo - Good to drink now the fresher the better 
6.
7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year
8. Parks - Robust Porter - READY TO DRINK!
9.
10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec
11.
12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least
13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU) - OK to drink NOW or will age OK. Carbonation may be a little on the low side, sorry!
14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy - Good to drink now, bitterer than a mother-in-law sucking on a lemon
15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss

Obviously I won't be tasting any until next year. Did put them all in the fridge though.. Oops.


----------



## Florian (8/12/11)

NickB said:


> Obviously I won't be tasting any until next year.



Obviously! WHY??????

EDIT: Ahh, of course...

EDIT EDIT: Have a good one, mate!


----------



## NickB (8/12/11)

Florian said:


> Obviously! WHY??????
> 
> EDIT: Ahh, of course...
> 
> EDIT EDIT: Have a good one, mate!




Thanks mate!  Spent 3 days in Bangkok, flew down to Phuket today and are enjoying the 5-Star hotel 

Off to Patong Beach for dinner shortly...

See you all next year 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

NickB said:


> Thanks mate!  Spent 3 days in Bangkok, flew down to Phuket today and are enjoying the 5-Star hotel
> 
> Off to Patong Beach for dinner shortly...
> 
> ...



Say hello to Mr Speed at the 'Heartsonfire' bar 4 me


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

Going slightly :icon_offtopic: 

View attachment 50812

Did you get your t-shirt in Bangcock Nick?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I am still on a self impossed beer ban. But will put a few in the fridge for the weekend.






TidalPete said:


> I'm like Brad & will have to wait for beer o'clock on Friday arvo.






winkle said:


> Me 3





Pussy whipped all of you!


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Pussy whipped all of you!



Well, got as far as Thursday before nipping off to the Brewhouse for steak and beers.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/11)

winkle said:


> Well, got as far as Thursday before nipping off to the Brewhouse for steak and beers.


Ha Ha I made it until last night as well.


----------



## Parks (9/12/11)

Just tried Florian's Schwarzbier. All I can say is mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

No idea what a Schwarzbier is supposed to taste like but knowing Florian it will be pretty smack bang in style.

Very tasty.


Also had King Brown's IP-HEYYYYY! We discussed this beer at the swap, and I mentioned the BBR-BYO experiment on IBU ceiling and basically no beer can go above 50-60IBUs. 

This beer was promised to be 1000 mouth puckering IBUs, which, it wasn't. It was exactly what I wanted in an IPA - great big bitterness and flavour. It was truly a delicious beer. And I am fairly new to the highly bittered beers so I was expecting to have something less palatable than I had.

2 fantastic beers. These were a perfect accompaniment to plastering several walls which have been waiting for some time...

So, I've had 4 beers and all 4 have been great. Putting the pressure on the rest!


----------



## edschache (10/12/11)

I agree with Parks that King Brown's IP-Heyyyy is a very nice drop. Almost finished it now and trying to decide what to open next.


----------



## edschache (10/12/11)

Couldn't decide what to open so I opened one of mine to check it's on track. Shouldn't have anyone unable to finish a bottle of it but won't hold a candle to the beers i've tasted so far. Hopefully a few more weeks in the bottle will smooth out the bumps.


----------



## winkle (11/12/11)

Split TP's entry with GravityGuru on Friday night and peering back in time through an alcoholic pea-souper of a fog, it was a bit over the top flavour wise at first before settling down to a good beery experience. I'll attempt to give much better feedback with the rest


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (12/12/11)

I must admit I tried one of my left over swap beers and the bitterness has really smoothed out since I tasted it last.

It actually turned out quite nice, sorry to those who were expecting a bitterness blast.


----------



## edschache (12/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I must admit I tried one of my left over swap beers and the bitterness has really smoothed out since I tasted it last.
> 
> It actually turned out quite nice, sorry to those who were expecting a bitterness blast.



how dare you share something drinkable and enjoyable! shame on you :icon_cheers:


----------



## DKS (13/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I must admit I tried one of my left over swap beers and the bitterness has really smoothed out since I tasted it last.
> 
> It actually turned out quite nice, sorry to those who were expecting a bitterness blast.



Just into it now King Brown. Very nice indeed. No way is that over bittered. Bloody good in my books. Thanks.
Daz


----------



## winkle (13/12/11)

Ok. just put Dans and Florians beer in the beer fridge for assessment tomorrow nite - better feedback this time


----------



## Florian (13/12/11)

I believe I don't have to tell you in which order to drink them if you want to be able to enjoy them both (insert smart arse emoticon)

Just got around to sticking mine in the fridge as well, apart from number 12. Might try Pete's tonight and then get through the carton a bit quicker than the last years. I still got a bottle from 18 month ago


----------



## winkle (14/12/11)

My comments are meant to reflect my impression of drinkability, ie. not to style guidelines.

*3 Florian Schwarzbier*
Deep brown to black with ruby highlites, lowish carbonation level.
Aroma - light sweet malt with mild toast.
Flavour - smooth maltiness with a touch of lightly burnt toast (probably at just the right level for this comsumer). Overall a very nice sessional beer, good stuff.
*
6(or9) KBB HHHey IPA*
Typical big US hop aroma (but a combination that did work very well) with some malt lurking in the background. Hops dominate this beer, with bitterness levels on the high side, evident alcohol in the background, maltiness takes a back seat. Pretty clean finish after all that surprisingly.
Overall a good solid beer with real hop presence, but Id like to see a either slightly elevated mash temp or a increase in the crystal malt(s) percentage (which would lift the colour up to deep amber which I prefer in these things). Despite all that It'd probably do well if judged to BJCP.
Cheers mate (was a much better experience than watch the Roar lose again  )

Edit: Went *bold*


----------



## winkle (15/12/11)

I just stuck numbers 1+2 in the fridge for comsumption after brewing this evening.


----------



## winkle (15/12/11)

1 DKS Lagerish thing

Very bright, lasting white head, medium level carbonation. Nice presentation, light citrus aroma, very clean, I gave up trying to figure out the hops. Great beer on a hot day, or even tonight :icon_cheers: . May have to talk to you about this one mate.


----------



## winkle (15/12/11)

3 Brads Oatmeal Stout.

Black as possible with a tan stick-with-it head, medium carbonation. Aroma (see oatmeal stout), Flavour - I'm guessing around 1 kg of roast went in here - slightly oily, smooth, coffee and burnt toast (without vegemite- a good thing IMO). Alcohol is very well hidden if its is up there. Nice beer to end the night with. All been good so far :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## lczaban (15/12/11)

winkle said:


> Split TP's entry with GravityGuru on Friday night and peering back in time through an alcoholic pea-souper of a fog, it was a bit over the top flavour wise at first before settling down to a good beery experience. I'll attempt to give much better feedback with the rest



I can remember the tasting discussion when dropping by the following evening...

Winkle: Can you remember drinking Tidal Pete's swap beer last night?

GG: I don't know, did we?

W: I'm pretty sure we did...

GG: What type of beer was it?

W: Errr....

(Pause for a minute or so while we pondered this question over a couple of mouthfuls of Winkles Saison Noir)

W: Was it something dark, like this??

GG: Oh yeah, that was that big over-the-top porter that tasted like a full-on choc stout. Once you picked your head up off the floor from the initial cocoa explosion, it was a top drop...

W: Yeah, that's right!

(More Saison Noir consumed obviously...)

In conclusion, the case swap beers undergo a comprehensive tasting evaluation by a hgihly experienced group of brewing gods...

Thus endeth the review....

:icon_drunk: 

GG

BTW - Nice work Pete, is there any more?? :kooi:

Ed - Spulink


----------



## winkle (15/12/11)

GravityGuru said:


> I can remember the tasting discussion when dropping by the following evening...
> 
> Winkle: Can you remember drinking Tidal Pete's swap beer last night?
> 
> ...


That was it! - absolutely Verbatim, or something like that. PS: I've just watched Pakistani Daleks on YouTube which gives you a similar effect as drinking Bradsbrew stout.

No, no, no - not that - a sense of community, family, humour and the need to exterminate everyone then and put them in the curry.  



Goodness its that the time..........................


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (17/12/11)

Thanks heaps for the feedback guys, really appreciate it, it makes me feel warm inside that other people enjoy my beers.

Winkle - I mashed at 67, how much higher should I go, and what flavours would this enhance/ eliminate?
- I tried to keep the color very light, as I don't like to much malt presence in my IPA's

I have only been brewing for 6 months, and to hear you guys say such good things about my beers makes all the cash I have dropped into my brewery justified.

Really want to know what everyone else thinks as well, as every little bit of feedback helps.

(I am saving all my swap beers until christmas day to share with livershank and discuss over christmas lunch, will try and take notes and give everyone feedback)


----------



## winkle (17/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Thanks heaps for the feedback guys, really appreciate it, it makes me feel warm inside that other people enjoy my beers.
> 
> Winkle - I mashed at 67, how much higher should I go, and what flavours would this enhance/ eliminate?
> - I tried to keep the color very light, as I don't like to much malt presence in my IPA's
> ...



67 is fine and if you don't want much malt presence then leave it the way it is, I was talking about my preferences only, hey -it was good anyway :icon_cheers: .


----------



## TidalPete (17/12/11)

GravityGuru said:


> I can remember the tasting discussion when dropping by the following evening...
> 
> Winkle: Can you remember drinking Tidal Pete's swap beer last night?
> 
> ...



Still a few litres left in the keg Gravity so see if you can find a driver to bring you up here ASAP?  :icon_cheers: 
Sadly, I seem to have missed out on King Brown's well-acclaimed Swap contribution but have 2 of Livershank's bottles to keep me happy instead.
Still to open any but will do so soon.

TP


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (17/12/11)

How did that happen pete??

Are you in brisbane anytime soon?

I could save you a stub, or even better, brew it again.....

let me know.


----------



## TidalPete (17/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> How did that happen pete??
> 
> Are you in brisbane anytime soon?
> 
> ...



You're too generous mate. :beer: 
Might have to decline with thanks as won't be in Brissy until well after the New Year.

TP


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (17/12/11)

No dramas, will catch up then, and you can try my newest and biggest IPA.


----------



## Parks (17/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> No dramas, will catch up then, and you can try my newest and biggest IPA.


Can you try to make the next one bitter  

Actually, I want to do an IPA next and would love to see your recipe as that was spot on for me.


----------



## paxx (17/12/11)

I've enjoyed a few over the last couple of days so i should probably comment instead of just drinking .

#1 DKS German lager 
Nice and bright long lasting head with nice lacing and a little bit of breadiness which sat quite well with the malt overall a very enjoyable beer 

#3 Florian Schwarzbier
very clean balanced beer carbonation on the low side slight toastiness but very smooth and enjoyable could easily drink this all night 

# 15 Liver Shanks Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss
I honestly don't know where to start with this beer there is so much happening that you have to stop and double check what your drinking everything just seemed to come together perfectly the carbonation was spot on nice long lasting head caramel coloured and head plenty of flavour (Stone fruit and nice bourbon barrel ) behind the malt 

#14 KBB's Double IP Heyyyyyy
Without doubt the most balanced and enjoyable IPA i have ever had this is a great beer, I couldn't fault it and you need to send me the recipe, Good flavour that just rolled across the tounge and left me wanting more the bitterness was perfect some may have wanted more but i found it great 
This is a very enjoyable beer


----------



## winkle (18/12/11)

Might have to sample the Parks brew this arvo <_<

Edit> spl


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (18/12/11)

Will post the recipe shortly, just cleaning up after a big brewday....

Me and Livershank did an APA and a Belgium strong, just put the last into the fermenter.

I tell you what, since argon put me onto whirlpooling, SO much shit is left in the kettle....

Makes me wonder what I was drinking before....


----------



## Parks (19/12/11)

paxx said:


> #14 KBB's Double IP Heyyyyyy
> Without doubt the most balanced and enjoyable IPA i have ever had this is a great beer, I couldn't fault it and you need to send me the recipe, Good flavour that just rolled across the tounge and left me wanting more the bitterness was perfect some may have wanted more but i found it great
> This is a very enjoyable beer



I don't think anyone wanted more bitterness - it's been a tongue-in-cheek suggestion that it wasn't as bitter as he thought it was. (I think I was the only one taking the piss out of it anyway )


----------



## Parks (19/12/11)

I had Brad's Dry Oatmeal Stout. It was fairly low in carbonation, good solid beer.

I think you're is a victim of your own success Brad - it wasn't as nice (to me) as the stout you had at the swap meet. So, your case swap beer is probably the second best stout I've had recently...


----------



## chunckious (19/12/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Will post the recipe shortly



Bump!!!


----------



## Parks (19/12/11)

I also had NickB's Sex Panther. 

Really like this beer. It's such a light flavour for a really dark beer. Good big bitterness, lots of late hop flavour (must have been one of the 60% )


----------



## bradsbrew (19/12/11)

Parks said:


> I had Brad's Dry Oatmeal Stout. It was fairly low in carbonation, good solid beer.
> 
> I think you're is a victim of your own success Brad - it wasn't as nice (to me) as the stout you had at the swap meet. So, your case swap beer is probably the second best stout I've had recently...


Cheers Parks, I agree. The stout at the swap was infact the swap beer topped up with the Imperial stout on tap here. Edit, I probably told you this at the swap but cant remember, I remember telling someone :huh: 



Cheers


----------



## DKS (21/12/11)

Drinking Florian's Schwarz
Nice Munich malty flavour with a touch of roastiness. A little thinner than other schwarzbiers Ive had but this adds to its quaffability. Definitley lager-like which sits nicely this hot arvo and I want more. Probably not Gold or silver to AJCP police but a bloody nice beer all the same to me. Thanks Florian very tasty.
A good swap so far. Very happy with all beers to date.
Daz


----------



## Parks (21/12/11)

Just cracked Winkle's Belgian Wheat Stout.

High carbonation and a really strong stout flavour. I can't detect the wheat too much.

I didn't think it was too alcoholic until I just topped up and tasted the head which seemed laden with alcohol.

Overall, I'm very impressed. I would love to see this recipe too Winkle... There's a roast/toast in there and I would love to know where it comes from.


----------



## winkle (22/12/11)

Parks said:


> Just cracked Winkle's Belgian Wheat Stout.
> 
> High carbonation and a really strong stout flavour. I can't detect the wheat too much.
> 
> ...



No problems, glad you liked it, this particular batch missed the target a touch - I'll do a quick revamp and re-brew very soon. I'll post up the recipe in this thread soonish.


----------



## edschache (22/12/11)

Cracked a bottle of my stout at the office to get some independent analysis of whether it's ready - everyone enjoyed it (one decided to drink the last half inch out of the bottle after swirling it around to get the yeast.... I'm thinking he wanted me to open a second one). 

Can't wait to hear what you guys think of it.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Parks (23/12/11)

edschache said:


> Cracked a bottle of my stout at the office to get some independent analysis of whether it's ready - everyone enjoyed it (one decided to drink the last half inch out of the bottle after swirling it around to get the yeast.... I'm thinking he wanted me to open a second one).
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you guys think of it.
> 
> ...


I really liked it too Ed. I had a few that day so can't remember specifics (plus I'm not really the best "judge" at the best of times) but it certainly hit the spot.


----------



## winkle (24/12/11)

Parks' Robust Porter

Aroma of slightly sour bitter chocolate and toast. Flavour is similar - dark bitter chocolate a few toasty notes and medium lenght malty finish. Very similar to Ross's Robust Porter recipe, that I've brewed meself. Good one





Edit- Goes well with a creamy blue cheese and rice crackers


----------



## Parks (24/12/11)

winkle said:


> Parks' Robust Porter
> 
> Aroma of slightly sour bitter chocolate and toast. Flavour is similar - dark bitter chocolate a few toasty notes and medium lenght malty finish. Very similar to Ross's Robust Porter recipe, that I've brewed meself. Good one
> 
> ...


I was wondering if it was slightly under bittered. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## winkle (30/12/11)

Paxx - APA

Poured a darker amber than I was expecting with lively carbonation, big tropical fruit aroma. Medium mouthfeel, hoppy-ness stretching through the flavour to a lingering bitter finish. Nice, not a bad or ordinary beer yet!


----------



## winkle (2/1/12)

NickB - Sex Panther

Needs more hops.















h34r: 
Tastes much better than a sex cougar! :blink: 
A big *Hop* bomb - big hoppy aroma, flavour and hoppy finish - always good, but nothing subtle about it, a hopheads' delight.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/1/12)

Didn't take alot of notes this time round but did put basics down. With one beer left to try 

1. DKS - German Faux lager. Risk it now.

*Had a slight phenolic note to this beer which I didnt enjoy too much. The rest seemed ok but possibly was a problem with the yeast but not sure.*



2. Bradsbrew - Dry Oatmeal Stout. Drink now



*Bit over the top on the roast for a dry stout but still quite enjoyable*



3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now

*Well balanced with malt body and bitterness good beer could quite happily have a few of these*



4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter

*Bloody nice beer Pete. Didnt get a lot of the vanilla but the choc was very powerful, I would like to know how you got that much choc to stay in the flavour*



5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo - Good to drink now the fresher the better 

*Nicely balanced beer enjoyed it but there was a slight offensive note to me, I think It may have been the Amarillo. Used to love Amarillo but not too sure about it these days.*



6. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year

*High in what I perceive as phenolics I am not sure if this is right but whatever it is but I really dont like that flavour or smell, I associate it with infection but could be wrong.*



7. Parks - Robust Porter - READY TO DRINK!

*Another beer that I enjoyed hit all the marks for me but the alcohol could have been hidden a bit more and seemed to dominate which took away from the balance.*



10. Winkle - 11*11*11 Belgian Wheat Stout - OK now, but best give it until theb 17th Dec

*In the fridge and ready to go after dinner.*



12. Ed - Stout (not attending, NickB delivering) - give it 2 weeks at least

*Bloody good stout that one, really enjoyed it. Well balanced*

13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)

*Fantastic Nick! Best of swap so far ( havnt tried Perrys Stout yet though). Also noted that you are getting a consistent result with this beer unless of course this was from the same batch that I have tried. Would like to be able to sink a few of these.*

14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy - Good to drink now, bitterer than a mother-in-law sucking on a lemon

*Like the malt, body and flavour of this one but was a bit too bitter for my pallet. Yes I know its a 2IPA but I dont think the malt matched the bitterness for me. Did drink it all though*

15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss

*Was not what I was expecting, didnt really get the bourbon and peach also was a lot thinner than I was expecting but this was a good surprise and I quite enjoyed it . Would like to see the recipe for this one as it has me interested in the flavours I was picking up. Cheers*


----------



## NickB (2/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> 13. NickB - Sex Panther Black IPA (7%, 90IBU)
> 
> *Fantastic Nick! Best of swap so far ( havnt tried Perrys Stout yet though). Also noted that you are getting a consistent result with this beer unless of course this was from the same batch that I have tried. Would like to be able to sink a few of these.*




Thanks Brad!

This was my second attempt at the recipe (first one you tasted at the BABBs System Wars day and at BABBs).

Added some black malt as the colour was too light on for me first batch...

Luckily I have the remainder of the keg CCing while I'm away. Should be tasting OK after 5 weeks.... 

I'm getting jealous though. Had a few OK beers down here this trip, but mainly on the Cascade Lagers. Can't wait to dive in to the tasting next weekend.... 


Cheers!


----------



## winkle (2/1/12)

15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss

Poured a deep brown colour with a small lasting tan head.
Faint but clear bourbon aroma, with brown sugar and sweet fruity/malty notes.
Flavour - bourbon up front, sweet malt, no real peach initially but some in mid palate possibly some oak.
Finish - unexpectedly soft malty finish, touch of cigar smoke and definate peach note in the finish.
Maybe not the best in the swap but one of the most interesting.


----------



## NickB (8/1/12)

Just back in QLD, so back into the swap beers.....

First up...

15. Liver Shank Ambroisiares - Bourbon soaked peach Dunkelweiss

So, a very interesting beer for sure. Poured with a nice tan head, retention good. Lots going on flavour wise. Hints of peach, little bit of sweetness from the Bourbon. Not sure what else to add... Maybe look at mashing slightly higher next time as the finish was quite dry and the body was slightly thin... Interesting effort, and knowing the time and effort put into this beer (thanks for the brew day!) I'm sure the next batch will be even better 

Cheers


----------



## NickB (8/1/12)

Second tonight, is...


14. King Brown Brewing - Double IP-Heyyyyyyyyyy - Good to drink now, bitterer than a mother-in-law sucking on a lemon

Pours extremely clear with a nice head that fades fairly quickly. As mentioned previously, not as bitter as I thought it would be, but more than enough to let you know you're drinking a 2IPA. Flavour is resinous and floral, some citrus notes. Very much to style. Not much more to say that hasn't already been said, but a wonderful IPA Dan! Loving every mouthful. Probably not the best enjoyed straight after LiverShank's Dunkelweiss and the BABBs Oak Aged Belgian, but going down a treat on a balmy night!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (8/1/12)

Still burping hops... Love it!


----------



## bradsbrew (10/1/12)

Finally got around to drinking winkles swap. 

Absolutely awesome mate, love it. would like to see the recipe for this one. I could quite easily drink a few of these.............................then fall over.

Cheers


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (10/1/12)

Guys thanks for the feedback, really happy that some of you liked my beer, I couldnt ask for a better result!!!

Since brewing the double IPHEYYYYYYY I have changed several aspects of my brewing procedure that hopefully will result in a much better beer for the next swap.

I am already planning what it will be.....

Thanks to everyone for fantastic beers and for humouring my hop loving attitude.


----------



## NickB (11/1/12)

Tonight...

5. Paxx - Just a simple APA with some nice fresh Amarillo - Good to drink now the fresher the better

Nice colour, clarity brilliant. Rocky head that subsides slowly with a thin layer remaining. Nice clean malt, hop flavour extremely well balanced. Bitterness firm up front but fades into the finish. Nice clean flavours. Slight hint of Diacetyl in the aroma, the Amarillo subtle but definitely there. Lovely, just how I like an APA! Not trying to be a mini IPA, but a well balanced and flavourful beer!

Going down a treat on this hot and sticky night!

Top marks!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (11/1/12)

Secondly tonight...

7. Argon - Munich Helles - Needs more lagering time best after new year

Pours a clear yellow, head retention great. Initial aroma of green apples (acetaldehyde) dominates, not much malt or hop presence.

Flavour is malty sweet, some harsh phenolic character in the aftertaste...

Sorry to say, I think I either have an infected bottle, or there is a yeast issue here 

Cheers


----------



## NickB (12/1/12)

OK, tonight I'm starting with...

1. DKS - German Faux lager

Pours a clear, golden colour, head retention good, although carbonation low for style. Aroma slightly fruity, malt notes. Flavour is malty, some supporting bitterness that is slightly out of balance. A slight astringency in the aftertaste, and a slight phenolic flavour (somewhat plasticy) that unfortunately detracts somewhat from this beer.

A decent beer let down slightly by either an infection or a yeast problem.

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (12/1/12)

NickB said:


> OK, tonight I'm starting with...
> 
> 1. DKS - German Faux lager
> 
> ...



10:03 PM  You're starting late Nickster? I'm going to bed in a minute.
Still to post my evaluations that are all written down TTBOMM. 

TP


----------



## winkle (14/1/12)

Just a note to anyone who hasn't consumed my beer by now - its getting very over carbonated ( OG 1.080 FG 1.020) so have a jug near by - still pretty tasty though (although after 30+ beers last nite who could tell :blink: )


----------



## NickB (14/1/12)

Another tonight...

3. Florian - Schwarzbier (new recipe) - DRINK NOW!!! Has been lagering for 3 month and is at its best now

Not as dark as anticipated, poured with a nice head that stuck around for half the glass.

Roast and chocolate notes, but not ashy or astringent. Hops were present but not overpowering. Balance was spot on...

Another great Lager Florian!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (14/1/12)

OK Perry, yours is first of the rank for tomorrow. Jug on standby 

Cheers!


----------



## NickB (15/1/12)

Next tonight...

4. TidalPete - Maybe Baby! Vanilla Mocha Porter

Pete... What can I say!!!

Well for one, I'm glad you shared the recipe 

Pours a deep dark black with caramel highlights when held up to the light.... Carbonation is low, but head sticks around for a while. Initial aroma of sweet chocolate, vanilla... (Even SWMBO took a sniff when prompted and commented 'doesn't smell like beer' - that's a ringing endorsement )

Alcohol is well hidden, body is medium and the balance between the sweet chocolate and the roast malt is slightly skewed toward the sweet, but for my palate, spot on...

A lovely beer Pete! Sweet, malty, balanced and going down a treat tonight!

Glad I ended up with 2 bottles 

Cheers


----------

